# Clomid, beyond PCT possibly the best test booster!!



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

The title says it all and here is why  


clomid used during the off time and between cycles can actually increase your test levels by well over 100% It gets me to about 160% of natural levels on 25 mg per day.

You want a boost in the gym for both size and strength but are not ready for steroids - clomid is the answer

clomid is also an excellent replacement for hcg during the cycle if maintaining testicular size is the goal. Shut down is shut down so neither clomid nor hcg is going to get you producing testosterone while using!

Recovery after a cycle- clomid is by far the best thing to run IMO


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 11, 2012)

damn ez that is really interesting!! do you have bloodwork to back this claim?!?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 11, 2012)

Good read brother!  Important to note that Clomid therapy has been used succesfully to treat secondary hypogonadism!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> damn ez that is really interesting!! do you have bloodwork to back this claim?!?



 yes and no, I have testosterone levels checked but did not test for the clomid and show it in my system so nothing worth posting and sharing without all the info. As in the actual blood work from that test. I could have just been on some really weak testosterone for all we know by that test.

 But yes it did take me to 160% of natural levels last time I tested for this while on clomid a little less than 2 years ago


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

please keep in mind that clomid is so good at boosting natty  test levels that you may run into problems with  E2, never happened to me but it does for some guys

 I'm not one for copy and paste but if you feel like it google it up and a study should come up proving this, assuming you trust such online studies which i usually don't  haha


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 11, 2012)

do you think you could possibly make similar gains compared to a low test cycle or a somewhat high test cycle?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2012)

well I dont know about you guys but clomid did shit for my natty test. That is what my endo tried giving me (if you remember that thread where I talked about going on trt) and my test levels are pretty much the same as they were before. Ya it can help some people but not all. Im just stuck with the same theory I was before I tried it..the only thing that can really boost test levels is test! 

NOTE: This is just my experience and I may be the 1%


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> well I dont know about you guys but clomid did shit for my natty test. That is what my endo tried giving me (if you remember that thread where I talked about going on trt) and my test levels are pretty much the same as they were before. Ya it can help some people but not all. Im just stuck with the same theory I was before I tried it..the only thing that can really boost test levels is test!
> 
> NOTE: This is just my experience and I may be the 1%



 I doubt the success rate of clomid si anywhere near 99% for you to be the 1% bro but my understanding is that it helps the majority of ppl who take it for the test boost factor and the reason many docs will actually prescribe it

 If you hpta is so fried that it an't be stimulated there is nothing that can help bro, except as you stated, testosterone

 Travis if a guy with low test can take his test level from lets say 300 all the way to mid 600's or even higher I would say it can definitely come close to trt dosages but a low dosed steroid cycle is going to trump any clomid IMO, low dose cycle to me starts at 300-400 mgs though


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I doubt the success rate of clomid si anywhere near 99% for you to be the 1% bro but my understanding is that it helps the majority of ppl who take it for the test boost factor and the reason many docs will actually prescribe it
> 
> If you hpta is so fried that it an't be stimulated there is nothing that can help nbro, except as you stated, testosterone



Well I havent read the studies so I was just throwing out the 1% as a general number and because its a popular number now in politics hahaha

and ya my shit is fried lol I think it raised it up about 50 or so points..I would have to go back and look at my records but ya thats all I got out of it....oh also what I found out is that my research chem company that I have been going through for my pct and ai chems has legit clomid as it has performed pretty dam close to the same as the pharm grade clomid...so thats a plus i guess =D>


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

There has been som really good quality clomid floating around out there recently!  best I've seen in years!

 Now only if they get their primo and var into the same league that they brought their clomid up into!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice read Ez, btw I did read this artcile (title of this thread) and is very interesting see how clomid can boost test at those levels over 100%. I will look it again and post the link here if I can find it


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 11, 2012)

Very interesting but as far as on cycle helping to prevent atrophy. I'm guessing the reason we don't see guys doing this more often is because of the after effects of hcg.  Like using it before pct and helping with your lh. Only thing is guys with already high e would prob not be a good candidate for this.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Very interesting but as far as on cycle helping to prevent atrophy. I'm guessing the reason we don't see guys doing this more often is because of the after effects of hcg.  Like using it before pct and helping with your lh. Only thing is guys with already high e would prob not be a good candidate for this.



This is a very interesting post. Why do I always see Nolva tapered (40/40/20/20) but very rarely Clomid (50/50/50/50)?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2012)

wont using clomid boost your sperm count..??  either while your on cycle or off and just using it to boost natty levels??


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Well I havent read the studies so I was just throwing out the 1% as a general number and because its a popular number now in politics hahaha
> 
> and ya my shit is fried lol I think it raised it up about 50 or so points..I would have to go back and look at my records but ya thats all I got out of it....oh also what I found out is that my research chem company that I have been going through for my pct and ai chems has legit clomid as it has performed pretty dam close to the same as the pharm grade clomid...so thats a plus i guess =D>



And how did you fry your HPTA?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> And how did you fry your HPTA?



Pretty sure is cause my boy here CS just run long ass cycles:-B


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> And how did you fry your HPTA?



 long term steroid use can do it for many, others just get a bacd luck of the draw and can fry their hpta within a few cycles. It's all a roll of the dice shane!

 Also heavy abusers almosty always fry their hpta but I  didn;t want to imply that cobra abused anything because I don't believe he has or did except in his P phase starting out   simply because those damn things will fuck you up worse than any roid ever thought of!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 11, 2012)

Come on guys Cs is having a tough time. For one he has low test, number two high estro, and number three because of his high e he seems to be growing a vagina! LMAO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

If I am trying to knock up my girl and I'm on cycle right now should I hit some clomid to boost my chances of success? How much how often? I am running NPP in this cycle, caber e3d and CANT have deca dick issues from e2.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 11, 2012)

All I know is, Clomid made me feel great during PCT, I wouldnt mind running it again in a couple of weeks as a test booster. Im going to get bloods done anyday now, Ive been off everything for 2 weeks, we shall see where Im at, then Ill rock a lil clomid cycle and get bloods, see what happens


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> wont using clomid boost your sperm count..??  either while your on cycle or off and just using it to boost natty levels??



Yes it sure does.increase your sperm count brotha....females are also often given clomid to help produce more eggs but it increases her chance of having twins as well....fuk twins


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2012)

Ya guys I did prohormones for 4 years without a pct because i had no idea the pct I was taking was fake....and I also run long 19nor cycles....don't do as i do! Ez...I'm somewhat abusive 

Also like ez stated not everyone reacts the same...some can be higher naturally after a pct...some recover...and some just burn out (me).


Pob....I think it would help a little but not like it would if you were not shut down. I would do it just to better your chances!

Thanks for the reminder herm...fk'r


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ya guys I did prohormones for 4 years without a pct because i had no idea the pct I was taking was fake....and I also run long 19nor cycles....don't do as i do! Ez...I'm somewhat abusive
> 
> Also like ez stated not everyone reacts the same...some can be higher naturally after a pct...some recover...and some just burn out (me).
> 
> ...



50 per day?


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ya guys* I did prohormones for 4 years *without a pct because i had no idea the pct I was taking was fake....and I also run long 19nor cycles....don't do as i do! Ez...I'm somewhat abusive
> 
> Also like ez stated not everyone reacts the same...some can be higher naturally after a pct...some recover...and some just burn out (me).
> 
> ...



Bro...I am so totally done with all that PH garbage. Fortunately, I always ran Nolva PCT and never seemed to have any problems. The last time I had bloodwork done after PCT, my total test levels were 650 ng/dl. That was for 20/20/10/10....of course what I was running (Mdrol) doesn't cause the kind of shutdown that what I am about to run (Test C & Dbol) does. I am 38 years old. Guess I am about to find out what all this shutdown business is about.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> 50 per day?



Ya 50 is what I take. There really is no way to tell how much its helping unless you start trending your spermatogenisis the same way you trend your anti e only with spermatogenisis you will need to get your sperm count checked instead of blood work


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Cobra... Just hope I don't start crying during sex lol...


----------



## beasto (Jul 11, 2012)

So EZ, You think that running clomid during pct and a little longer has some benefit? I'm curious to know as in the length of time running it.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2012)

POB, HCG and clomid together will give you the best chance... of filling her whole mouth! lol, but serisously, with the combo of those two I think you will have a pretty good shot at it.

and yes CS, FUCK TWINS, lol


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol getsome)


----------

